# Why can't I upload Pics



## smokeamotive (Mar 4, 2013)

Why can't I upload pics to posts? I have tried loading from my computer and thru a hosting site. It acts like it's loading but nothing posts. It's not like this is my first time doing this, I just can't figure out whats wrong.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you tried doing it like this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 4, 2013)

I figured out how to upload them fom my hosting service but, But when I tried to upload from my computer as stated in the tutorial it would act like it was loading but nothing would post. :dunno This is what I don't understand. I have posted pics a number of times before so its not like it's my first time.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 4, 2013)

Try the mobile setting if you are uploading from a cell phone or lap top. That has worked for some other folks.

Kat


----------

